# Quick question: "Ground Conductor"



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

My copy of the 2008 NEC and the on-line free access version both refer to the GROUNDED conductor in the article you reference. I don't see GROUND conductor at all in any place I checked.

It's pretty clear the intent of the article is to provide a disconnect for the ballest power supply conductors :icon_wink:


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Ah, yes.. you are correct. I copied the text above from a module I was going through at 'Ideal University'. (Bluevolt.com)

If you go to Ideal U you'll notice that things like spelling and grammar are not compulsory...

thanx


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mackie said:


> Ah, yes.. you are correct. I copied the text above from a module I was going through at 'Ideal University'. (Bluevolt.com)
> 
> If you go to Ideal U you'll notice that things like spelling and grammar are not compulsory...
> 
> thanx


That seems to be the trend in most Universities nowadays.


----------



## skeeter (Jul 31, 2007)

Mackie said:


> When the NEC talks about a 'ground conductor', is it referring to the white ground_ed_ conductor or the green / bare equipment ground_ing_ conductor - or both or either in certain circumstances?
> 
> Here's a for example:
> 
> ...


They are refering to your neutral or grounded conductor.

In your code reference it requires that both circuits disconnect simultaneously. ie: dishwasher disposal on a 3 wire.

The green wire AKA ground wire is your grounding conductor.
Check article 100 definitions.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> That seems to be the trend in most Universities nowadays.


Thank God there isn't a retired english teacher on here. The ol'teach would go down in flames.


----------

